
5 tips for hacking Golang logs - x6i4uybz
https://logmatic.io/blog/our-guide-to-a-golang-logs-world/
======
x6i4uybz
2 interesting remarks:

* How to improve event correlation when you're using a microservice stack * Why not code logs?

